# Biggest Turkey



## BassCatcher12

Its almost here guys! So what is the biggest turkey you have ever shot in OHIO. Me- 25lbs last spring 1" spurs


----------



## icefisherman4life

23lbs 10 1/2in beard 1in spurs. it was my first bird prolly like 13 years ago.


----------



## kruggy1

19lbs, 10 1/4in beard,1in spurs in 07


----------



## Toxic

22lbs with a 9.5 beard. I forget the spur length


----------



## Ðe§perado™

21 lbs. 10 1/2" beard and 1" spurs.


----------



## RichsFishin

Only shot one bird in my life and it was a bearded hen. 13#s and a 6.5 beard and 5 eggs in her...................Rich


----------



## One Legged Josh

19 pounds 9-3/4" inch beard and 1-1/4 spurs.


----------



## Carpn

My bird with the best beard was 24#, 11.5" beard and 1.25" spurs...My bird with the best spurs was 22.5#, 10.5" beard and 1.5" spurs....My best bird by weight was 24.5#, 11.25" beard and one 1.25" spur and the other was broke off at 1".


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST

22 lb, 11 1/2" beard and 1 1/4" spurs.


----------



## cast-off

25 pounder from giant eagle.


----------



## NiceJigs08

20 pounds_10 inch beard_1.25 inch spurs_Biggest and only turkey


----------



## Header

20lbs 6" beard 1/2" spikes 2 weeks before season hit with the harley @45mph only bent the crash bar about an inch. Sure had a good taste to him.


----------

